# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  اهداء .. طريقة رائعة لحفظ الأربعين النووية بسهولة ( مخطط مساعد )

## الحافظة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


هذا مخطط رائع لمساعدة الراغبين في حفظ الأربعين النووية جزا الله من قام بهذا العمل خير الجزاء ووفقه لمرضاته وأسأل الله ان ينفع به 





للتحميل يرجى الضغط على الصورة 


منقول من موقع حفاظ الوحيين

----------


## معاذ احسان العتيبي

بارك الله على جهدكم

----------


## ياسر شعيب الأزهري

له أسأل لكم التوفيق في الحل والترحال ...

----------


## الحافظة

اللهم آمين .. جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع الله بكم

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن عبد القادر

http://www.archive.org/download/alah...alahadeeth.jpgمن رابط الأخ فارس وفقه الله

----------


## أبوزيد البوسيفي الليبي

جميلة جدا ومرتبة بنسق مبسط وجيد..جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

